
HN submit is instantly dead after posting - tonka3000
I created a new submit https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22988461 but it is dead immediately. Is this some kind of spam protection or is gitlab.io sites blocked in general on HN?
======
detaro
yep, probably spam filter. you can email the mods to ask for help at
hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
brudgers
Using search, it looks like a couple of years ago a user frequently posted
Zenkit related links.

~~~
tonka3000
The HN moderator now whitelist the post, it was the spam filter.

